# Guitar doubling bass in Massive/Reaktor



## rockdoctor42 (Jan 14, 2019)

I need a good big-sounding bass synth with some kind of wah/formant effect for doubling distorted guitars. Something like the one in the heavy parts of this:



Not sure how to get something like that out of Massive or Reaktor, can anyone help me out?


----------

